# Need good quality keyboard within Rs.2000.



## Chetan1991 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I need the best keyboard that can be bought within 2k. I could spend more if the keyboard is really worth it. 

Need one that doesn't require too much force, doesn't has too much key travel, and lasts long.

- - - Updated - - -

 bumpity


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

Logitech Gaming Keyboard G 105 USB 2.0 -2600.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 28, 2014)

I found about TVS E-Bharat keyboards. Mechanical keyboard for Rs. 2000. Anyone used it? How much of a difference does a mechanical keyboard make?


----------



## sksundram (Jul 28, 2014)

^ a lot of difference. go for that TVS keyboard. only con : click sound


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mechanical keyboards are good for typing, right? Not for gaming etc.

- - - Updated - - -

Read about Cherry switches. Seems like Blue ones make a lot of noise. Any other good alternative within Rs. 2000?


----------



## chris (Jul 28, 2014)

I used TVSE gold before CM Strom TK, I like both, much better than my old Microsoft/Logitech keyboards.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 28, 2014)

chris said:


> I used TVSE gold before CM Strom TK, I like both, much better than my old Microsoft/Logitech keyboards.



You forgot to mention price difference man. Its 2k vs 8k. I can't afford an 8k keyboard.


----------



## chris (Jul 28, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> You forgot to mention price difference man. Its 2k vs 8k. I can't afford an 8k keyboard.



I was comparing TVSE Gold vs CM Storm TK, both are similar for me. Only reason i am using TK is that i need a smaller keyboard as my keyboard tray have less space for TVSE Gold + Mouse. Other than that i love TVSE Gold.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 28, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Mechanical keyboards are good for typing, right? Not for gaming etc.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Read about Cherry switches. Seems like Blue ones make a lot of noise. Any other good alternative within Rs. 2000?


Mechanical keyboards are best for gaming. I have a corsair one. It costs me a fortune but it is amazing. You won't find a better alternative in 2K range. Get that TVS one. Don't buy it from FK. It was launched at 1.6k but FK is selling at 2k.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 28, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Mechanical keyboards are best for gaming. I have a corsair one. It costs me a fortune but it is amazing. You won't find a better alternative in 2K range. Get that TVS one. Don't buy it from FK. It was launched at 1.6k but FK is selling at 2k.


Actually the blue switches are meant for typing. If you compile

 Black: pure gaming
Red: gaming, a little bit if typing (no feedback)
Brown: perfect balance between gaming and typing(tactile feedback)
Blue: perfect for typist for the hypnoting mechanical sound (a little loud, not recommended for gaming)


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 30, 2014)

I am using tvs gold mechanical keyboard presently, nice keyboard. And I actually like click sound it makes. and yes it has cherry blue switches underneath. Build is tough, pressing keys is absolute delight.. and I am using it since last two years, not a single issue till now. You can blindly go for it.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's a TVS Gold Keyboard user too. Although, it makes a bit of sound it feels great. The response is good but you won't be able to keep the pc in bedroom. No issues since 8 months. Feel it to know it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2014)

Logitech Gaming Keyboard G 105 USB 2.0 -2600 is best for you buddy.Go with it.


----------

